# my brother, warrior, comrade



## Dimplezz89

*I'm* writing a story and one of my characters is Turkish and an old warrior from the 1400's. *A*lso with 'my brother' it*'*s not for an actual brother more like the other words a comrade or friend like that*.*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hello Dimplezz89,

Are you looking for a word used in modern Turkish or a word probably used in those times? Can you please specify your question a bit more?


----------



## Dimplezz89

Chazzwozzer said:


> Hello Dimplezz89,
> 
> Are you looking for a word used in modern Turkish or a word probably used in those times? Can you please specify your question a bit more?


 
If its possible I would prefer the term used in that time period but if not I would be content with the modern term.


----------



## Volcano

*Silah arkadaşı *


----------



## Dimplezz89

Volcano said:


> *Silah arkadaşı *


 
ok and that is for which word, i mean i gave three different words


----------



## Volcano

*Comrade*...


----------



## Dimplezz89

Volcano said:


> *Comrade*...


 
Ok thank you, and what about my brother and warrior?


----------



## Volcano

Dimplezz89 said:


> Ok thank you, and what about my brother and warrior?



*You can use kardeşim for my brother even if he is not your real brother

You can use savaşçı for warrior*


----------



## Chazzwozzer

_S__ilah arkadaşı_ actually means _comrade in arms_. Savaşçı is also a modern word. 

I have to think more until I can come up with some good terms, but if you're OK with using the modern words, then go for savaşçı (warrior), yoldaş (comrade), kardeşim (literally: my brother; but this word is also used to address people as you're looking for)


----------



## AlpArslan

A basic Ottoman Turkish translation:
Savaşçı = Cengcü, Muharib, (Cengaver)
Yoldaş = Hemsefer
Kardeşim = Biraderim


----------



## Dimplezz89

AlpArslan said:


> A basic Ottoman Turkish translation:
> Savaşçı = Cengcü, Muharib, (Cengaver)
> Yoldaş = Hemsefer
> Kardeşim = Biraderim


 
*T*hank you very much! *H*ow do you say _thank you_ in *T*urkish? *I* want to be more polite*.*


----------



## AlpArslan

Dimplezz89 said:


> *T*hank you very much! *H*ow do you say _thank you_ in *T*urkish? *I* want to be more polite*.*



Thank you = Teşekkür ederim

You're welcome.


----------



## fahte

I think for the 1400s, 
*kardaşım* = my brother
*yoldaş(ım) *= (my) comrade
*gazi *= warrior
are the better options. These words are frequently encountered in the Ottoman chronicles of the 15th Century.


----------

